# Windy to start shipping cases worldwide



## Xiphos (Jan 22, 2010)

Windy, a Japanese manufacturer of premium aluminum computer case is currently preparing to ship their cases worldwide. 
In the past, if one coveted a Windy case, they would have to be prepared to spend at least $400 USD to import one of the fabulous cases made by Windy.

Estimated sale date is March 2010

Read press release here 
expected shipping destinations 


P.S. Windy cases are usually anodized 100% including mobo tray

Fermi and Windy both in March? March is looking to be an expensive month


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Like the inside, outside looks meh though.

By the by, am I the only one that prefers cases made of steel?

The thicker the better for me !


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice case. Looks a lot like some Silverstone Cases. Show us more of them please.


----------



## Xiphos (Jan 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nice case. Looks a lot like some Silverstone Cases. Show us more of them please.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweet baby jesus!  Time to start saving up some money for big blue there.

I'm really wondering WTF is up with the canister thing in front of the card slots.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to see more of that XR-1 black full tower beauty.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 22, 2010)

Those cases are 'teH $h1Z!*#(@@$*%9$&#!!' 

Lian Li, be afraid, be very afraid...


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 22, 2010)

OK I am betting that the expansion slot canister thing holds a fan.


----------



## Xiphos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> Those cases are 'teH $h1Z!*#(@@$*%9$&#!!'
> 
> Lian Li, be afraid, be very afraid...


that's what I am saying

I first saw these back in '08
I wanted one, contacted some guy on bjorn3d forums that lived in Japan, he quoted me $850 for the case in the first post


DirectorC said:


> OK I am betting that the expansion slot canister thing holds a fan.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh my. Gorgeus stuff. Expensive stuff. DAMN! But I feel left out, Switzerland is not on the list, despite everybody knowing that we're all rich bastards here. They didn't bother with alphabetical order, huh? I was like wtf Liechtenstein is on the list, but Switzerland not, damn racists


----------



## Xiphos (Jan 22, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Oh my. Gorgeus stuff. Expensive stuff. DAMN! But I feel left out, Switzerland is not on the list, despite everybody knowing that we're all rich bastards here. They didn't bother with alphabetical order, huh? I was like wtf Liechtenstein is on the list, but Switzerland not, damn racists



lol 


one may be wondering why does this case have 2 side panels 





here is the breakdown

air gets pulled from the side of case





air gets chilled by the aluminum side panels 





front fans sucks chilled air into case





warm air is channeled through the back and downwards


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 22, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> one may be wondering why does this case have 2 side panels
> 
> here is the breakdown
> 
> ...



 I just came a little.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 22, 2010)

They really think about the design then huh. You heard Thermaltake? They THINK! They use that grey blobby stuff in their heads!


----------



## shevanel (Jan 22, 2010)

nice looking cases indeed


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm, I fail to see a shopping area... I like these things!


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 22, 2010)

2010 is shaping up to be a really great year


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> that's what I am saying
> 
> I first saw these back in '08
> I wanted one, contacted some guy on bjorn3d forums that lived in Japan, he quoted me $850 for the case in the first post
> ...



Which guy? I dont remember a guy from Japan there.


----------



## sttubs (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope they would have some windowed side panels, it would be a waste not being able to show off an interior like that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice, thanks. Yeah I'm sure they will have some windowed panels. If not that's what your Dremel is for!  

Or Cyber Druid can do it


----------



## Xiphos (Jan 22, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Which guy? I dont remember a guy from Japan there.



cannot remember... haven't visited bjorn3d for the longest time, I just tried logging in to check PM...
says invalid username.... so...... yep....


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol i frequent there sometimes. They are kinda pissed at me but hey its kinda impossible to test AMD boards with an i5 cpu


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 22, 2010)

I could go for one of those, very nice and clean looking. Hefty price tag but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

Man... I can't even... Can someone come over to my house and give me a towel? I'll pay for it even!

I love the cases, sleek and just.. Man, what you can do.. Can't wait for them to be here!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 23, 2010)

Do like, they look very nice. Hopefully they'll go for a good bit less than Lian Li and Silverstone cases.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 23, 2010)

OOOOOOH, anodized goodness


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I may have to divorce Silverstone for an affair with Windy. Although I'm curious to see if that unusual airflow is good enough for future hotties like Fermi.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> I think I may have to divorce Silverstone for an affair with Windy. Although I'm curious to see if that unusual airflow is good enough for future hotties like Fermi.



+1


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Do like, they look very nice. Hopefully they'll go for a good bit less than Lian Li and Silverstone cases.



I highly doubt it. I'd be willing to pay more for these anyway.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 23, 2010)

still think my obsidian is the most badass case ever created lol.. although these look nice too


----------



## MRCL (Jan 23, 2010)

A proper review would be nice. Its a hell of a lot of money, it has to be well spent.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just noticed this thread due to a thread regarding Silverstone Raven case. My God these are just awesome! I still don't, however, see where a person is able to purchase these cases. Not that I can afford them LOLOL. I would start saving my pennies to pick one of these puppies up!!!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 21, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Just noticed this thread due to a thread regarding Silverstone Raven case. My God these are just awesome! I still don't, however, see where a person is able to purchase these cases. Not that I can afford them LOLOL. I would start saving my pennies to pick one of these puppies up!!!



its the mountain mods of japan


----------

